# Skills that i should be learning?



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

I am applying for July intake for my masters degree in Charles Darwin Uni. From what i researched so far i understand Darwin is an expensive. I want to work part-time to supplement living expenses. What i want to know is what are the jobs available for international students. 

What skills should i ought to learn to get those part-time jobs more easily? for example plumbing, electrician, mobile phone repairing etc. Perhaps some skills from hospitality industry such as waiter,housekeeping. bartending , coffee making etc as i understand Darwin hospitality industry is good. I want to undertaking training course in my home country for the most suitable trade
or are international students just doomed to cleaning ,sweeping mopping?
On other note is there a proper forum for NT and Darwin l having looking around and i am finding it difficult to get more information on those places.
Thanks in advance

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajrai (Mar 26, 2014)

I wanted to post this on "jobs and work" but i accidentally posted it here sorry.


----------

